# Medics



## John A Silkstone (Jun 25, 2010)

Royal Army Medical Corps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y4lGXAr5YA&feature=fvw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp9N2q1Kd_4&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x6p8bRjDGU&feature=related


----------

